# Dog Trainer Fort Worth/Keller TX



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

I am looking at a couple of places by my house for some basic to intermediate training. Wondering if anyone has used any of these places. 

Home - Distinctive Dog Training in Keller TX, Southlake TX, Trophy Club TX, N Tarrant TX

Lucky Dog Training Ctr | Dog Training | Keller, TX | Dog Training Fun
(can't get the website to work for me)

Then I heard Praiseworthy Pup's closed down. 

Thanks


----------

